# Engagement rings and other jewelry



## ripley (Jan 28, 2007)

Okay, all you coquettes have been flirting around the "Love Online" thread about wanting to flash your goods, so here's a thread for you. 


Let's see that sparkle!


----------



## Aliena (Jan 28, 2007)

I tried to take a picture of mine, with the camera phone and digi-cam. It was useless; fuzzy and non-detailed. I have a crappy digi-cam. 
I have the past-present-future engagement ring that first became popular when Mike and I got married. The band is a anniversary style ring. (where the diamonds go half way around)
All together it's a 1/2K. 
We got it at Kays Jewelry. To this day, we sing the Kay jingle, especially around Christmas time, because that's when he got it for me. :wubu:
The funny thing is, I didn't realize that *kiss* starts with a k, until singing it well after we were married. I was thinking *Kay* not *K*.
He's my rock truth be told. I hope I can figure a way to get a picture of it. While it's not extravagant, it definitely catches my eye, still, and gives me butterflies knowing I have found true love. 

/end syrupy love talk


----------



## Tina (Jan 28, 2007)

Aliena, diamonds really are a pain to photograph, at least with a regular old digital cam. Guess it would help if I would learn the manual focus controls...  

I've already posted mine in the other thread, but here it is again; wedding is in May of this year, less than four months away -- yikes!!!   





This is the set as it looked online










I absoluely love and adore my ring! But if I had to choose, I'd rather have Eric here with me than the ring on my finger. Over 3,100 miles is just too damned far when you're in love. :wubu:


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 28, 2007)

That is a beautiful ring Tina, but I know what you mean about rather having your sweetie. Long distance is very difficult to deal with, but thankfully you don't have much longer to wait  congrats.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 28, 2007)

Tina,

That is just beautiful! And, it looks lovely on your hand. I've got a pic of mine somewhere...I'm off to find it so I can post mine as well.

I am a jewelry hound, and love seeing others jewelry. Post any kind of lovely rings and bracelets, etc....it's just so much fun!!


----------



## Aliena (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah Tina, I am digi-cam-illit, so that doesn't help. Your rings are so beautiful. I really like the circle of diamonds around the band, it accents it so well. 

By the way, I didn't think about posting pictures from Kays website. Here are the 2 that I have; exactly like them. I'll work on a picture with them on my hand; maybe Mike can do it for me.  

View attachment three stone engagement ring.jpg



View attachment anniversary band.jpg


Oh and I wanted to add that Mike and I are wanting to get infinity symbol rings for our 5 year wedding anniversary. I came across these on the net and absolutely fell in love with them! I still have a little over a year to save for them! The wedding band is made with an infinity symbol with Bezel blue sapphires inside. It's real nice; I think.

View attachment infinitybridget85pc-sm.jpg



View attachment infinitybezels-sm.jpg


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 28, 2007)

I am not engaged, but this is what I dream of....

View attachment prerequisite.jpg


Hello Tiffany's....


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 28, 2007)

My digital camera foo goes out the window when trying to take close pictures. Here is Mrs. Fuzzy's wedding ring:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 28, 2007)

(I'm a rock hound, and I've purchased different sorts of gemstones and opals. But those pictures just didn't turn out.)


----------



## herin (Jan 28, 2007)

Awww, I love that ring, Fuzzy! I want a princess cut diamond. All I need is a fiancee to give me one.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 28, 2007)

herin said:


> I want a princess cut diamond. All I need is a fiancee to give me one.



Me too! I love princess cut. On a white gold or platinum band. :smitten:


----------



## Risible (Jan 28, 2007)

Here's my engagement ring, 1.5k round-cut in a Tiffany setting. Some day I'll have it remounted, because the Tiffany setting puts the rock very high and it's always catching on something.

P.S. I'm disappointed that the pic doesn't even come close to capturing the beautiful rainbow glints and sparkles. It's really mesmerizing. 

View attachment resize31.jpg


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 28, 2007)

If I had my 'druthers....here's what I'd pick......

Look at he video.... OMG......



http://www.scottkay.com/bridal/popup_video.aspx?style=M1107RD10PP&video=M1107RD15PP_L.wmv


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 28, 2007)

Here are another couple of examples:
The first was a Christmas present, the 2nd (heart cut opal) a valentines gift.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 28, 2007)

Man, all these rings are so fancy. >_> I just want something simple whenever I get married so I don't get confused for a mafia princess.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 28, 2007)

Risible said:


> Here's my engagement ring, 1.5k round-cut in a Tiffany setting. Some day I'll have it remounted, because the Tiffany setting puts the rock very high and it's always catching on something.
> 
> P.S. I'm disappointed that the pic doesn't even come close to capturing the beautiful rainbow glints and sparkles. It's really mesmerizing.



Agreed. Our cameras just aren't made for the quality that you see in advertisments.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 28, 2007)

I thought all women wanted to look like mafia princesses.


----------



## Tina (Jan 28, 2007)

Risible said:


> Here's my engagement ring, 1.5k round-cut in a Tiffany setting. Some day I'll have it remounted, because the Tiffany setting puts the rock very high and it's always catching on something.
> 
> P.S. I'm disappointed that the pic doesn't even come close to capturing the beautiful rainbow glints and sparkles. It's really mesmerizing.



Yeah, that's the problem with photographing diamonds -- when you can get the details, the diamonds look kind of dead, but when you can photograph the colors and glints, it brings it out of focus, IME.

The main diamond on mine sits pretty high, so I've been surprised that it doesn't get caught on anything, but I think that might have something to do with the kind of prongs it has? Not sure.

Tooz, I know what you mean -- it can be too overboard and obvious -- that's not really my thing, which is why I'm happy with mine. It has beautiful glimmer, but isn't huge. I don't think any of the rings owned by the women here so far would be confused with a "mafia princess"es ring.

Fuzzy, I'm a rock hound, too, and at first wanted to go with something other than a diamond for the main stone, simply because I love so many other kinds of stones more, but durability is the reason why diamonds are used as the main stone. I wouldn't have minded aquamarine, or watermelon tourmaline, but it's not strong enough. I thought of opals first, because i love them; but they are so fragile and can crumble, especially if you don't oil them regularly, so I dismissed that idea early on. That heart ring you bought Mrs. Fuzzy is really pretty.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 29, 2007)

Thank you  Bri is just like her mother and will often load rings on almost every finger (and toe.  )


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 29, 2007)

Pay attention, future fiance (I'm sure you're here somewhere). This is what I want.


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 29, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Pay attention, future fiance (I'm sure you're here somewhere). This is what I want.



Oh, that's beautiful!!! Love it! Now find that hot hunk of man to give it to you!!! LOL


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 29, 2007)

tooz said:


> Man, all these rings are so fancy. >_> I just want something simple whenever I get married so I don't get confused for a mafia princess.


 I think that's a rather harsh comment, especially when women are showing parts of their dreams here. I think it's unfortunate that you put this kind of spin on it. 

I enjoy seeing everyone's rings (or... rings-to-be), especially because their taste _is _so different from mine. If it's something I wouldn't personally choose for myself, that's okay - I don't have to share that info.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 29, 2007)

I always thought Tacori rings were particularly lovely. And I agree with herin and Carrie - princess cuts are so gorgeous. It was between that and an emerald cut for me.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 29, 2007)

That is *gorgeous*, Sam! I like the emerald cuts, too. :smitten:


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 29, 2007)

Here's mine...






I prefer the single ring for me, as opposed to separate engagement and wedding rings. And I love the simple lines of this ring. Funny how we each find something that expresses "us" in our own unique fashion. 

Keep showing the pretties, everyone...I love jewelry!!


----------



## Tina (Jan 29, 2007)

Tacori rings aways have a strong "wow!" factor, and also always look very architectural, which is cool.

Sandie, that is a beautiful ring and looks perfect on your hand.

As a jewelry nut, I'm loving seeing everyone's rings and dreams.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm personally not interested in owning diamonds due to cost and all sorts of political considerations (though they are mighty gorgeous ladies!). I like the stuff at greenKarat, a company that promotes socially responsible jewelry. I haven't done the research yet to see if I totally agree with them, but since I'm not becoming life-partnered up anytime soon, I've got some time.

I really like this ring set. Two rings of recycled gold that symbolize how you remain separate while together. God, the symbolism! And at under $300, I'm in love with the price tag!






Description here.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jan 29, 2007)

I really *must* moisturize my hands more... or at least that's what I think when I see these pics....

The ring wasn't my favorite pick, or even in the top 10 [I like big rocks], but I love it more and more each day. And does it sparkle when it's clean! LOL

Oh, and I got a wedding band at E-Wedding Bands because I could find my size ring [big] in a comfort fit 3mm band which is the width of my engagement ring band. Everyone else wanted to custom make a band. 

View attachment CLOSEUP (DSCN6625).jpg


View attachment DSCN6627_reduced.JPG


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 29, 2007)

I got two great rings this year that I wear a lot (also got two resized, finally, but I'm not posting them here at the moment). 

The first was my great-aunt anne's that my grandmother gave me--it's a gigunda amethyst in a v. old-fashioned setting.

The other one I had made, to celebrate turning 40. It was the biggest periodot I could afford in a nice gold setting. Its colors are really mercurial, so needless to say the photo does it no justice at all.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 29, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I think that's a rather harsh comment, especially when women are showing parts of their dreams here. I think it's unfortunate that you put this kind of spin on it.
> 
> I enjoy seeing everyone's rings (or... rings-to-be), especially because their taste _is _so different from mine. If it's something I wouldn't personally choose for myself, that's okay - I don't have to share that info.



My dear, first off, I was joking. Secondly, I never said being a mafia princess was a BAD thing. I'm Italian. It's actually happened to me. I'm not putting a "spin" on shit. The rings are gorgeous, and I didn't think I needed to spell out so blatantly that I enjoy looking at them. God forbid I say I'd like something else.:doh:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 29, 2007)

tooz said:


> My dear, first off, I was joking. Secondly, I never said being a mafia princess was a BAD thing. I'm Italian. It's actually happened to me. I'm not putting a "spin" on shit. The rings are gorgeous, and I didn't think I needed to spell out so blatantly that I enjoy looking at them. God forbid I say I'd like something else.:doh:


Eh, you're right. I probably took it wrong. 

However - now that you've told me _you're_ Italian - I'll forever associate you with a dress consisting of piles of tulle, a giant reception at the Italian-American club on Long Island where you'll dance to "Volare", and your wedding party will have at least 10 groomsmen... all named "Pauly".   (I'm trying to lighten up - can you tell? )

Back to the jewelry.... I bought these on bids.com (Vicki's fault). I love them - elegant, but not overly fancy (sterling and pearls, comes in both white and black... and cheap! I've seen them go for as low as $28)


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 29, 2007)

I have never wanted a diamond engagement ring. To me it means ownership - and I get weird about someone owning me. LOL

But a few years ago for my birthday Wayne bought me this ring I hope you can tell it's a heart shaped blue topaz in a sterling silver setting. I just love it.:wubu:


----------



## ripley (Jan 29, 2007)

Okay, so I'm totally socially retarded...but does the woman usually tell the man which ring she wants? I thought he picked it out and surprised her on bended knee or something. I suppose I'm completely gauche?


----------



## Tina (Jan 29, 2007)

Sammie, love the black pearls and design of the necklaces.

Liz, that peridot ring is simply fabulous. That's my birthstone and I used to _hate_ it when I was young. But over the years I've really come to love the peridot and think yours is spectacular.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 29, 2007)

ripley said:


> Okay, so I'm totally socially retarded...but does the woman usually tell the man which ring she wants? I thought he picked it out and surprised her on bended knee or something. I suppose I'm completely gauche?



i think it's whatever the couple decides. me personally, i could care less, i'd take a rubberband for an engagement ring, it's the fact that he'd ask that would be enough for me!! if i did ever/do ever get an engagement ring, i'd want him to pick it out, since he's the one asking and such. yay for socially awkward girls!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 29, 2007)

Well mine's not for an engagement..and they aren't real..but my mom got these for me last year for Christmas because I begged and pleaded for them..lol

My birthstone is actually a diamond and she's bought me several over the years..but since my favorite color is purple..I've always wanted a February birthday  oh..and I love hearts!
View attachment 14474



I just thought this one was pretty
View attachment 14475


I won't post pictures of them on my hands..because I'm hairy like an ape and I bite my nails..not pretty..LOL


----------



## Tooz (Jan 29, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Eh, you're right. I probably took it wrong.
> 
> However - now that you've told me _you're_ Italian - I'll forever associate you with a dress consisting of piles of tulle, a giant reception at the Italian-American club on Long Island where you'll dance to "Volare", and your wedding party will have at least 10 groomsmen... all named "Pauly".



XD
Actually, all my Italian family is from the "Old Neighborhood" in downtown Buffalo.

I just wanna have a simple wedding with huge pots of sauce and meatballs for the reception. :batting:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 29, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i think it's whatever the couple decides. me personally, i could care less, i'd take a rubberband for an engagement ring, it's the fact that he'd ask that would be enough for me!! if i did ever/do ever get an engagement ring, i'd want him to pick it out, since he's the one asking and such. yay for socially awkward girls!!



I completely agree! I've always said I'd wear a bread tie if i'm ever asked.

I don't believe in the adage that an engagement ring should cost 3 months salary. I'm sorry..pay 500 bucks..TOPS and get me a cute ring and let's put the rest in savings for a house

I'm wayyy to practical..lol

Plus..I want it to be a super surprise when that day finally comes. I don't want to have any inkling!

But I must admit that the rings so far have been gorgeous!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 29, 2007)

ripley said:


> Okay, so I'm totally socially retarded...but does the woman usually tell the man which ring she wants? I thought he picked it out and surprised her on bended knee or something. I suppose I'm completely gauche?





Ripley, the couple decides together how you want it done. He can ask and they you go and pick out the ring together or he can pick out the ring and surprise you. I'm a control freak I would want to pick it out. LOL

Don't let anyone tell you that he has to spend a certain amount on a ring either - I think that's just rude. 

Jewelers will tell you 3 months salary. Gimme me a freakin break.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 29, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I completely agree! I've always said I'd wear a bread tie if i'm ever asked.
> 
> I don't believe in the adage that an engagement ring should cost 3 months salary. I'm sorry..pay 500 bucks..TOPS and get me a cute ring and let's put the rest in savings for a house
> 
> ...



yes, bread tie...that's usually what i always say but i couldn't think of the word for some reason! and yes, the rings so far have been beauty-full!! if it ever happens, i want a surprise as well!


----------



## ripley (Jan 29, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Ripley, the couple decides together how you want it done. He can ask and they you go and pick out the ring together or he can pick out the ring and surprise you. I'm a control freak I would want to pick it out. LOL
> 
> Don't let anyone tell you that he has to spend a certain amount on a ring either - I think that's just rude.
> 
> Jewelers will tell you 3 months salary. Gimme me a freakin break.



Oh no, I'm not anywhere near getting hitched.  I don't wear rings so I might have to have an engagement necklace or something. I was just curious, after reading everyone's responses here.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 29, 2007)

ripley said:


> Oh no, I'm not anywhere near getting hitched.  I don't wear rings so I might have to have an engagement necklace or something. I was just curious, after reading everyone's responses here.


There's no law that says you have to have an engagement ring, or anything. It's just a tradition.

I say take the money and have a nicer honeymoon, or put it toward a house.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 29, 2007)

Tina said:


> Liz, that peridot ring is simply fabulous. That's my birthstone and I used to _hate_ it when I was young. But over the years I've really come to love the peridot and think yours is spectacular.



Thank you! I'm glad you liked it--I love it too. And dude, I used to think the exact same thing. Wish our birthstone were an emerald. Now my mental color palette has grown up: I just love periodots, adore the range of colors you see in various stones and within just one. Love color, period. Tricky, as you say, for longevity, but I love big color.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 29, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Back to the jewelry.... I bought these on bids.com (Vicki's fault). I love them - elegant, but not overly fancy (sterling and pearls, comes in both white and black... and cheap! I've seen them go for as low as $28)



Did they fit okay, Sam? the necklace part?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 29, 2007)

ripley said:


> Okay, so I'm totally socially retarded...but does the woman usually tell the man which ring she wants? I thought he picked it out and surprised her on bended knee or something. I suppose I'm completely gauche?



Gottfried picked out my engagement ring entirely on his own. I had no worries about getting a "bad" ring because he truly has impeccable style. I knew it would be elegant because he is- seriously! I have to remind him as he puts on a jacket as we get ready for family gatherings that we'll be lucky if my brother is even wearing _pants_.

Remember that episode of "Sex in the City" when Aidan is going to propose to Carrie and she stumbles upon the ring, it's a pear shaped diamond with a gold band - a "bad ring."  For just a moment I thought of that as I opened the ring box, but I was overwhelmed.. it's a round solitaire in a cathedral setting with a mirror-like white gold band. The sparkle is amazing. If I'm at a store or restaurant with halogen spotlights, I'll stand underneath one for a moment and gaze at my ring. My new wedding band is a one or two mm band with 10 small diamonds across the front. I adore it. 

Gottfried also got me the "G" pendant I had on my amazon.com wishlist. I've worn it every day since Christmas with two exceptions.. I didn't wear it the evening of my wedding (kinda wish I had though) and one day when I was rushing to get ready for work I forgot to put it on, but I assumed I had so that afternoon when I realized I wasn't wearing it, I was totally freaking out thinking it had fallen off. I was so relieved to find it at home.

I love my "bling" but like Tina, I'd trade it in a heartbeat to be cohabiting (heck even just living in the same state) with my new husband.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 29, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> My new wedding band is a one or two mm band with 10 small diamonds across the front. I adore it.



Yours is gorj--everybody's is. Because of all the emotions and plans and love wrapped up in them...very beautiful.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, I have no "love jewels" or fancy gems to post, but here are two rings that I had made (not just sized up, they were molded for me) from a GREAT place in Santa Monica. The guy was so nice to me, and well... hot in grungy silversmith sort of way. The designs are all sort of rocker/trendy type stuff, but since his regular casting doesn't go to my size (17 middle finger) he eyeballed my finger size and whipped them up for me. Weee!

They're the most expensive stuff I've bought for myself, and since I'm a silver girl that can be a fairly tall order since it's never _that_ much money. 

I don't wear them as much as I should, I have trouble getting into the habit of rings, but I just polished them up for the pics, so I'm going to try to start wearing them more often. 

(God, taking pics of your hands is awful!! Mine are even lotioned and they look all crappy... bleck.) 

View attachment P1010730.jpg


View attachment P1010735.jpg


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 29, 2007)

ripley said:


> Okay, so I'm totally socially retarded...but does the woman usually tell the man which ring she wants? I thought he picked it out and surprised her on bended knee or something. I suppose I'm completely gauche?


Personally, I gave Emple Tacori ads ripped out of magazines for about 2 years straight (he has wonderful taste, but for some reason I had it in my head that he would pick out a giant enamel butterfly ring lol), and he still freaked out about buying a ring, so he gave me the starter ring when he proposed and told me to pick out something I loved. It worked great, cuz I was still surprised, got to design what I dreamed of, and ended up with 2 engagement rings. 


liz (di-va) said:


> Thank you! I'm glad you liked it--I love it too. And dude, I used to think the exact same thing. Wish our birthstone were an emerald. Now my mental color palette has grown up: I just love periodots, adore the range of colors you see in various stones and within just one. Love color, period. Tricky, as you say, for longevity, but I love big color.


Peridot is my birthstone too! And green is my favorite color, so it works out nicely. But some mystical force made my brother the one with the diamond birthstone. My brother - who won't wear jewelry. My brother - who says you shouldn't wear perfume... "because it smells". HE gets the diamond birthstone... how is _that _right??


liz (di-va) said:


> Did they fit okay, Sam? the necklace part?


Yeah, it fits great - I can wear a 16" necklace pretty easily, but it's also somewhat adjustable to about 18". I've actually worn the two of them together, and it's kind of a neat look.



Another Bids find... 1.30 carats of pave-set rubies with black and white diamonds in white gold. I get lots of compliments on this:


----------



## Tooz (Jan 29, 2007)

AnnMarie, that crown-lookin' ring is sweet.


----------



## moonvine (Jan 29, 2007)

This is my latest Bidz buy

White gold and tanzanties. Tanzanites are one of my favorite stones.


Maybe tomorrow I will drag out my Mexican Mafia Princess bling. I have one ring that covers the entire last joint of my middle finger. All sterling silver and shiny purple stones, I love it. 

View attachment 86.jpg


----------



## curviecutie (Jan 29, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> I am not engaged, but this is what I dream of....
> 
> View attachment 14391
> 
> ...



Me too, honey...me too....*drools*


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jan 30, 2007)

I don't have a pic of Stacy's ring handy but the center stone is an emerald cut emerald , 2.5 carats, with 2 carats of diamonds (round cut) on the sides. And before anyone asks how in the hell a poor college student got the dough for a ring like that, I worked for Service Merchandise at the time and got a very generous employee discount. 

Stacy was in jewelery management for several years with SM and she said the rule was two months of salary. As for picking out the ring that depends. If the guy wants to pop the question, then he goes ahead and buys the ring. In our case, however, we had been discussing the idea of marriage for a few weeks ( abouts 2 months after our first date) when one day she called me over from the electronics department (we met at work) and asked me which of these rings I like. I didn't really think about what I was doing, gave my opinion and she sent me back to my dept. About half way back, I stopped cold in my tracks and my face went pale. A co worker asked what was wrong and I said " I think I am getting married." 

As for the ring she decided on, she said "this the one I want, go to the store on payday and put it in layway." Pretty easy actually.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jan 30, 2007)

ripley said:


> Okay, so I'm totally socially retarded...but does the woman usually tell the man which ring she wants? I thought he picked it out and surprised her on bended knee or something. I suppose I'm completely gauche?



Tef and I picked out mine together, as most who were there for our generally want and absolutely DON'T want [perhaps even more important] because men so often do look for assistance when they want to surprise someone [if they're smart about it].

Oh, and as for bread ties? Guys... take note... they're an excellent way of sizing a woman's finger while she's sleeping.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 30, 2007)

OK so no one likes my ring???????????????????????:blink:


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Jan 30, 2007)

I put on some of my more chunky rings and took this just now.

Pinky- promise ring- white gold, blue topaz, sapphire and diamond
wedding band- doesn't fit my 4th finger since my last miscarriage.
it's platinum and channel-set princess cut diamonds
Ring finger- cocktail ring- citrine and white gold
engagement ring- platinum cathedral set, princess cut diamond
Middle finger-black pearl and white gold
smoky topaz and sterling (needs polish now that I look at it)
Forefinger- cocktail ring-a bidz.com purchase. Amethyst and white gold. I also have a pendant from them, a white gold quatrefoil, but need a longer chain that is narrow enough to use on it. I love bidz.com, thanks Vickie! 

Edited to add- I don't wear all of these at once! One of the non-wedding rings at a time, on the right hand! lol

_________
My first engagement ring was returned toward this one. He surprised me on Christmas morning with the engagement, and he had put all this thought into the ring. Yellow gold to match my hair, marquise cut to flatter my hand. Er, so not me. I waited a while before I broached the subject- I rarely wear yellow gold, and never marquise. If I had found it remotely attractive, I would have kept it.

I felt bad because I think he was diasappointed that it wasn't perfect in my eyes, but I wear that one every day. I softened the blow by revealing that I was having a ring custom made for him- whatever his heart desired. He got over it pretty fast,  and chose white gold with a flat top and a little row of channel set diamonds to kind of match my ring.

I have a *lot* of jewelry (she said, with embarrassment). I use a map chest for a jewelry box, one drawer for each type of item. I need to do a purge, and ebay some stuff, I think. 

View attachment rings crop.JPG


----------



## Tina (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow, there are so many great rings here. AM, love the custom jobs. It's very cool havin rings that no one else has, isn't it?

Sandie, I love blue topaz -- very much like aquamarine, which I also love. 

Quasi, citrine is one of my faves, and I love the modern design of that one.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 30, 2007)

QuasimodoQT said:


> I put on some of my more chunky rings and took this just now.



fabulous! love the cocktail rings! (I adore them) fun fun!


----------



## Friday (Jan 30, 2007)

Not an ugly ring in the bunch.

I love big stones but they look silly on my stubby little fingers. I'm a peridot too. I always used to complain that Mom's doc should have induced labor 2 days sooner (see! I've been late since before I was born) so I could have had rubies but since I got some anyway s'cool. I too am coming around to the peridot way though. I got a 3 stone necklace for my birthday a few years ago and I'm kinda looking for a nice, intensely green pair of studs. Maybe I should go hang out at Bidz.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 30, 2007)

Crown rings! Love 'em. I got mine from Laurie Cabot's store in Salem, MA. The salesperson told me that it signifies soveriegnty over your own person and life. I understand it also stands for loyalty.

For anyone interested, there's lots of crown rings available on Amazon.com

I wear mine on my thumb... anybody else like wearing thumb rings?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 30, 2007)

Tina, Di-va and Friday: Peridot! Set in sterling, stones going all the way around. (from Bidz... _such _a deal - this was $80). Excuse the poor pic quality - it really is a lovely piece.


----------



## Donna (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow, whoever said photographing jewelry is hard wasn't kidding. Of the many images of me, in very few can the jewelry be seen with any real detail. Anyways, these are my engagement and wedding rings. When Chuck popped the question, he asked out of the blue and he didn't have a ring yet. He did, however, go the very next day and purchase my engagement ring. I couldn't tell you how many carats it is, either, as I have never seen the paperwork and I won't ask. It was bought with love for me, so that's enough. When I am dead and gone, I am sure my step children will have it appraised.


----------



## Tina (Jan 30, 2007)

Ooooh, gorgeous, Sammie! I would love that.  And yeah, I like thumb rings a lot, but the only one I have I think is just 'okay,' and don't have one that I *really* like.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Jan 30, 2007)

Friday-
Hey, Stubby Fingrs R Us! I'm betting my fingers top out at just over 2" long. I still groove on the big rings. Then I have a *statement.* Honestly, even medium sizes look bigger on my mitten paws. And I'm a peridot girl, too- it's not so bad. And the alternate stone is sardonyx, which means cameos, and those can be pretty.

Samantha-
Yes, I love crown rings! And buckles and claddaghs... and I do wear rings on my thumb from time to time.

Thanks all for lovin' on my glamrocks!

Of course, looking at everyone else's beauties just spawned a terrible urge in me. An urge that led me back to bidz. 6 items later (ouch), at least I have Valentine's Day covered, as well as a couple of birthdays.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow, quasi - we're in synch it seems. I'm totally into buckle jewelry now too. What's with that?? Emple gave me a buckle bracelet for Christmas, and there's a buckle ring on Amazon that I'm eyeing. 





This is another favorite of mine - a silver heart inlaid with opal, turquoise, lapis, onyx... and I forget what the purple stone is. Emple gave me this as well, and I always get remarks on it.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 30, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Crown rings! Love 'em. I got mine from Laurie Cabot's store in Salem, MA. The salesperson told me that it signifies soveriegnty over your own person and life. I understand it also stands for loyalty.
> 
> For anyone interested, there's lots of crown rings available on Amazon.com
> 
> I wear mine on my thumb... anybody else like wearing thumb rings?



Yup, I wear my crown on my thumb sometimes.... since it's a band it works really well. I've always preferred rings on middle/index/thumbs more than pinky/ring fingers. They also seem to bother me less on those fingers... not in my way so much.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 30, 2007)

QuasimodoQT said:


> I put on some of my more chunky rings and took this just now.
> 
> Middle finger-black pearl and white gold
> smoky topaz and sterling (needs polish now that I look at it)



Quasi, I love the setting on that smoky topaz.... very substantial and clean, love it!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 30, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Yup, I wear my crown on my thumb sometimes.... since it's a band it works really well. I've always preferred rings on middle/index/thumbs more than pinky/ring fingers. They also seem to bother me less on those fingers... not in my way so much.


For some reason I can't wear pinky rings. I always feel like the rings are going to fall off and I'll lose them. My pinky fingers are shaped sort of cone-like (god, I sound deformed now lol)



, 
so any ring just falls off - and the second knuckle just isn't substantial enough to hold it on. When I was younger - I remember trying to crack that knuckle, thinking it would make it bigger... never did the trick, lol. 

Don't look upon me... look away... look away! lol


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 30, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> My pinky fingers are shaped sort of cone-like (god, I sound deformed now lol) . . .
> 
> Don't look upon me... look away... look away! lol



oh stop!  mine are too. missing a knobly knuckle to hold things in place.

Lots of August birfdays here, eh? (periodots) YAY LEOs!


----------



## Trisha (Jan 30, 2007)

Gosh it's hard to take pictures of diamonds! 

Such beautiful jewels thus far, everyone! Wanted to share mine as well...

My engagement ring is a past, present, future ring. It's 3 princess cut diamonds and 6 small round cut in white gold setting, 1 carat total weight. The setting has three hearts when you look at it from the side, and on the inside of the band, there are 2 very small round diamonds and "Past, Present, Future" engraved. Here's a view from the website: 







And a blurry view of it on my chubby little hand: 

View attachment Picture 28.jpg


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 31, 2007)

I love the engraving on that, Trisha - and the diamonds on the inside... so romantic! 

I love little hidden things like that. Diamonds on the inside - not necessary, no one else sees them... but for the wearer, it's really something so special.


----------



## moonvine (Jan 31, 2007)

Here's my favorite bling, sterling silver and some kinda purply stones. The larger one was $40 and the smaller one $25 IIRC.


----------



## Donna (Jan 31, 2007)

I didn't know what store my engagement ring came from, but I do know where my Christmas jewelry came from since they were in a Kay Jewelers' box. Here is the ring I got for Christmas this year (from the Kay site) and the bracelet I was given Christmas 2005 (also pictured from the Kay site.)


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 1, 2007)

THIS is pictured on a billboard that I pass everday when I go to my second job...it also happens to be one of the most accident prone spots on 1-64W. 

Coincidence?!

View attachment 1fer3695_300x300.jpeg


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 1, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> THIS is pictured on a billboard that I pass everday when I go to my second job...it also happens to be one of the most accident prone spots on 1-64W.
> 
> Coincidence?!
> 
> View attachment 14608




Excuse me while I drool over that gorgeous rock...I love all of the gems in this thread.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 1, 2007)

Here is more of my favorites. I LOVE Black Onyx! Here is a pic of my favs - 2 earrings - one BIG round ring - one smaller ring and the onre in the middle is a smoky Quartz! It is almos t black.

And then there is my treasured bracelet. My mother bought it for me over 20 years ago ay 4 corners. It is all handmade.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 1, 2007)

My favorite amethyst.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 1, 2007)

More handmade jewelry from a native american in New Mexico. Lapis and mother of pearl


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 1, 2007)

This is an amber piece I just bought at a Pow Wow. It has 2 Bumble Bees in it.


----------



## supersoup (Feb 1, 2007)

ooooooh i love love love the amber like that with the little bugs in it, i think it's so neat!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 1, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> For some reason I can't wear pinky rings. I always feel like the rings are going to fall off and I'll lose them. My pinky fingers are shaped sort of cone-like (god, I sound deformed now lol)
> so any ring just falls off - and the second knuckle just isn't substantial enough to hold it on. When I was younger - I remember trying to crack that knuckle, thinking it would make it bigger... never did the trick, lol.
> 
> Don't look upon me... look away... look away! lol



All of my fingers are like that... fat at the bottom, thinner at top, no middle knuckle to hold rings on. Yup, cone shaped!


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 1, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> All of my fingers are like that... fat at the bottom, thinner at top, no middle knuckle to hold rings on. Yup, cone shaped!



What do you think about pearls? Like a pearl necklace?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 2, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> What do you think about pearls? Like a pearl necklace?



fuzzy! blimey


----------



## Donna (Feb 2, 2007)

I knew someone would go there when I first read the topic on Tuesday. I am just surprised it took 4 days. 

And damn you Fuzzy, I am gonna have that song in my head all day now!


----------



## Aliena (Feb 2, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> This is an amber piece I just bought at a Pow Wow. It has 2 Bumble Bees in it.



Awesome, AWESOME, piece of jewelry Sandie! I'd love to have a piece of Amber! I've been looking for a piece ever since I saw the Amber on the end of the cane in _Jurassic Park_. I've not been able to find any though. I've heard that it's a little pricey. 

Anyhoot, fantastic piece!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 14, 2007)

My valentine gift from Emple - a Samantha-from-Bewitched necklace! (yes, I'm _that _dedicated to my online name *nosetwitch*)







Here's mine :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: : Am I not the luckiest witch _ever!?_


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 14, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> What do you think about pearls? Like a pearl necklace?



I am going to assume, benefit of the doubt!!!!, that you're NOT being cheeky!!! LOL

I like pearls, but figure the only time I'll get them is when my mother passes one of hers down (and she's little, they might not fit... lol)


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 14, 2007)

The Bewitched version isn't displaying for me for some reason, but yours is and it's gorgeous. I love it!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 14, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> The Bewitched version isn't displaying for me for some reason, but yours is and it's gorgeous. I love it!



Hers is even included in the bronze statue of her on display in Salem, Mass. It feels very special to me to have one like it  :wubu:


----------



## Tina (Feb 15, 2007)

Wow, Sam, that is gorgeous!


----------



## SummerG (Feb 15, 2007)

I was looking for this thread like 2 weeks ago, but couldn't find it! Thought it would have been in the fashion board, hehehe... I love jewelry... especially rings... I'm a huge fan of big stones, lol... so i mostly wear CZ  

Several years ago my grandmother purchased a ring from an estate sale, and I fell in love with it. A couple years after, she "gave" me the ring (it was mine on paper but she held onto it). Just before christmas last year I asked to visit the ring. It never fit because my grandmother, though a stout woman, has the tiniest little fingers. I asked her if I would ever get to take it home with me. She answered "Well, I think maybe when you are a little older, and more mature." I giggled and reminded her of my 30th birthday in a month. I took the ring home that day. 

So, here are pics of my first real diamond ring. It has 14 diamond chips, and a larger diamond in the center (not sure maybe .75 or .50 carat), set in platinum.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 15, 2007)

That is a beautiful ring, Summer! 

I would so totally love to have something my grandmother wore. No such luck here as my mom's mom really only wore costume stuff and had four daughters who very quickly claimed everything (somehow my mom ended up with none of it) and my dad's mom only had her wedding ring which besides only being about a size 5 or 6, has totally disappeared and contained only the most miniscule diamond chips (two were missing) on a most unattractive setting of raised sort of metal "bumps" to raise the chips and make them look bigger. I am nearly silly with sentiment over a necklace my hubby gave me for Christmas though. The clasp broke and I've not worn it for two days, but I treasure it so much... need to get that thing fixed asap.

Again, gorgeous, gorgeous ring!


----------



## Tina (Feb 15, 2007)

Summer, that is so pretty. I love the antique look of it, and it looks just perfect on your hand.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 20, 2007)

*_*engagementbump*_*

I hear there might be a couple of happy girls (*cough*Jamie&Em*cough*) who have some new important jewelry to show us. 

So? Hmmm??? *taps foot*


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks for the bump, i liked looking at all the rings.. i'll have to dig out my good camera and see if i can take something of my wedding set.


----------



## Kareda (Jul 20, 2007)

Beautiful Rings!! 

Not a good picture, I hate my camera. But here is:


----------



## jamie (Oct 11, 2007)

I was trying to take pics of my ring today and I remembered you bumping this Samarina...here are a couple of pics just for vous:











It is a brown diamond and seems to change hues a lot with the lighting. I am a giddy girl.




SamanthaNY said:


> *_*engagementbump*_*
> 
> I hear there might be a couple of happy girls (*cough*Jamie&Em*cough*) who have some new important jewelry to show us.
> 
> So? Hmmm??? *taps foot*


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 11, 2007)

jamie said:


> It is a brown diamond and seems to change hues a lot with the lighting. I am a giddy girl.


 Gorgeous, Ms Jamie!! I'm feeling all giddy for you!!  Remind me...have you set a date yet?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh Jamie, it's beautiful!! A classic, timeless style with great color and sparkle... I love that you propped it up with the keyboard, too lol.


----------



## jamie (Oct 11, 2007)

Thank you, Joyous! Yes..we are getting married on October 31...like in 3 weeks  



JoyJoy said:


> Gorgeous, Ms Jamie!! I'm feeling all giddy for you!!  Remind me...have you set a date yet?




Thanks, Sam! I couldn't think of anywhere else to put it to get it to stand up in the light, so I improvised...Tina also pointed out to me that it says "home" in the top pic and I have to say, I like that idea a lot.



SamanthaNY said:


> Oh Jamie, it's beautiful!! A classic, timeless style with great color and sparkle... I love that you propped it up with the keyboard, too lol.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow!! I had no idea it was coming up that soon! Can we have any other details? Dress? Shoes!? hairstyle? _Shoes!_  

It's okay if you show us after the fact, if you want... but I hope you share! 

*happyweddingbounce* :bounce:


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 11, 2007)

jamie said:


> Thank you, Joyous! Yes..we are getting married on October 31...like in 3 weeks


 OMG! I didn't realize it was so soon!! You must be floating on air! Tell us more?


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 11, 2007)

jamie said:


> Thank you, Joyous! Yes..we are getting married on October 31...like in 3 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Holy moly girl, I didn't realize it was so soon either. The ring is gorgeous by the way. I love the idea of an Autumn (i have a friend who would dig a halloween wedding) wedding. And yes, details please!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm with Joy and Valentine...had no clue it was so soon! But yay for us...because that means we can oogle over the beautiful pics that are to come..

Oh and your ring is beautimous!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 11, 2007)

Ooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhjamie! Pritty pritty!


----------



## Risible (Oct 11, 2007)

Jamie, that ring is gorj! I love it! I adore the rainbow of colors that diamonds are now available in, though the plain vanilla variety ain't so bad either.

Three weeks! Well, I hope you take lots o pix and share them with your Dims friends here ... I love weddings!


----------



## Friday (Oct 11, 2007)

The best kind of chocolate Jamie. Mouthwatering and sugar-free. It's classically gorgeous.


----------



## Aliena (Oct 11, 2007)

The ring is gorgeous Jamie! I'm very happy for you and J. I hope you both have a happy, long, and prosperous life! 

View attachment ValentinesDay Flowers2 (320 x 240).jpg


----------



## seavixen (Oct 11, 2007)

jamie said:


> Yes..we are getting married on October 31...like in 3 weeks .



My husband and I planned to get married on Halloween/Samhain last year but ended up doing it in June. Neato! Congrats.


----------



## pinuptami (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm also getting married this 31st, I should take some pictures. My ring does NOT want to photograph but I'll see about it.


----------



## toni (Oct 11, 2007)

Just got this a couple of weeks ago. No plans for a wedding date yet.  

View attachment streetfair019.jpg


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 11, 2007)

Gorgeous, toni! Congratulations! 

And you too, tami!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 11, 2007)

Jamie, your ring is gorgeous! Can't wait to hear some of the details of your planning and (hopefully!!) some photos after the fact. Best of luck to you and your boy and have a blast!!

Congrats Tami and Toni as well!!!


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 12, 2007)

Such pretty rings! Congrats you guys! I wanted to share a photo of my engagement ring. It isn't traditional, but I'm an unconventional person anyway lol...and I LOVE the ring, and I love my man..so it's perfect! It's three color ambers, (yellow, orange and green) in a sterling silver setting. We found it in an antique store in Newport during a visit there. I saw it and pointed to it and said "Oh there's my engagement ring!"..so it was mine! It had to be, because we got it at an antique store and when I put it on it fit perfectly. So, it was meant to be! I didnt like the way my fat fingers were looking in the pics, so I decided to put a pic that focuses on the ring.


----------



## Jes (Oct 12, 2007)

jamie said:


> I was trying to take pics of my ring today and I remembered you bumping this Samarina...here are a couple of pics just for vous:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brown? Champagne? Or a chocolate? Lovely! Very Hollywood, Miss Lady!


----------



## jamie (Oct 12, 2007)

Thank you all so much...for the good wishes and the ring comments. I think he is pretty proud of himself. 

I know this would drive some people crazy..but the plans are still in progress...really.

We are going to go get the license next week. We are waiting for word today on exactly where we are getting married...we have narrowed it down to two options - 1) there is apparently a cool little old lady downtown that is a justice of the peace that everyone adores and 2) we got engaged down near a ferry that crosses the KY river...it is our special go-to place for stressful day, romantic times, to get over fights..or just to sit. I thought since the captain of the little ferry was indeed the captain of a vessel..it would be cool if he could marry us on the ferry. So, a friend at work's husband just happen to be good friends with the ferry's mechanic, who is good friend's with the ferry captain...she is at a conference today but will have an answer this afternoon! Keep your fingers crossed. It is so pretty there..the leaves have changed, it is surrounded by rolling hills..I really want to go there. My best friend for the past 15 years, who also adores the boy, and my adopted little sister will be out witnesses.

Then..on November 3, we are potentially having a hayride and weenie roast for his family and a few friends. I say potentially because KY has been under a burn ban and water restrictions, but there is a farm in a nearby town with an approved firepit, two hay wagons and tiki torches that line the creek...we are waiting back for a quote today but I think it won't matter as long as it is reasonable. Work is providing our food (hot dogs, marshmallows, and some vegetarian food) and we are having yellow, orange and reddish cupcakes like the leaves. 

Work is way too busy this time of year to take off for a honeymoon....so we are looking at sometime in this fall or winter, going south for a bit.

And that is all she wrote. It is very rustic and simple and chaotic rolleyes: ) but that seems to fit both our personalities and lifestyles. Any and all of those plans may change sometime in the next three weeks. The only thing we know for sure is that we are getting married on October 31.


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 12, 2007)

I love it, Jamie...simple, yet romantic and meaningful. That's my kind of wedding! I hope you do take lots of pics to share with us here.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jan 9, 2008)

Here is mine. The picture is good but definitely doesn't do it justice! :wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 9, 2008)

Hellloooooo gorgeous! :wubu: That is one pretty ring, Jeepy.


----------



## Risible (Jan 9, 2008)

Oooooo, lovely, Jeep! Like mine, a solitaire. Isn't that pretty, expensive little rock mesmerizing with its tiny little rainbow prism? Congratulations on your very happy news!


----------



## Butterbelly (Jan 9, 2008)

I got engaged in November. Here is my ring (forgive the bad picture):


----------



## Risible (Jan 10, 2008)

Gorgeous ring, Butterbelly! And congratulations on the upcoming nuptials!


----------



## Friday (Jan 10, 2008)

Very nice ladies. Classics are wonderful but I love how different yours is too Butterbelly.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 12, 2008)

I'd LOVE for this to be slipped onto my finger while being asked to spend the rest of my life with him.  

Platinum, diamond and blue sapphires... 

View attachment my ring.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 12, 2008)

That's gorgeous, PK! It's kind of similar to my "dream ring" I posted almost a year ago, on page one of this thread. Except yours has sapphires. Lovely!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 14, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Such pretty rings! Congrats you guys! I wanted to share a photo of my engagement ring. It isn't traditional, but I'm an unconventional person anyway lol...and I LOVE the ring, and I love my man..so it's perfect! It's three color ambers, (yellow, orange and green) in a sterling silver setting. We found it in an antique store in Newport during a visit there. I saw it and pointed to it and said "Oh there's my engagement ring!"..so it was mine! It had to be, because we got it at an antique store and when I put it on it fit perfectly. So, it was meant to be! I didnt like the way my fat fingers were looking in the pics, so I decided to put a pic that focuses on the ring.


 

wow..what a beautiful ring, stunning

(i'm a big fan of the unconventional myself)


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 20, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> wow..what a beautiful ring, stunning
> 
> (i'm a big fan of the unconventional myself)



Thanks!! It's kind of funny when I talk to people and mention my engagement ring and they ask why i don't wear it..it's so funny to see their faces turn red when I tell them "umm I *DO* wear it everyday!" One woman said "oh, i see..it's so...different" GRRRRR Engagement ring does NOT have to = DIAMOND :doh:

Not that I don't love the bling, this is just more me


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 27, 2008)

Just wanted to add to this thread because I'm finally getting a "proper" wedding ring. Fifteen years of marriage (though 26 years of lovin' -- yes we're *that* old) and we're taking the plunge. 'Till this point we've had various celtic bands, all under $50. I had a beautiful one that we got in Scotland that had the Ring of Brodgar carved into it with a moonstone over it, representing the moonrise. Lovely ring, and I adored it. But... with the weight loss, one day it slipped off my badge chain at work and it was GONE for good. I've gone back to wearing my very first ring, which is still too big not not as much and have nearly lost it several times, so now I've put it away out of fear of losing it, too!

So... Burtimus is getting me this little number:












I emailed them and they're changing out the diamonds for amethysts and sapphires and I cannot wait to get it! I've never been a "bling bling" kind of gal, and diamonds don't do it for me; I never wanted a stone that stuck out a lot because I want to be able to wear it at work. This ring is just perfect for me. I'm so excited!


----------



## Friday (Jan 28, 2008)

It's gorgeous Vick. I so love wedding rings that aren't like everyone else's. Dim's women (and men!) have excellent taste.


----------



## NoraBadora (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't have an engagement ring (yet) but I have something close! A promise ring. 






Here's the professional version: 






He gave me that when I moved out to California with him. He also gave me matching earrings and a matching necklace. I <3 my guy.


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Jan 28, 2008)

Here's my engagement ring that my fiance designed and had custom made for me. This is a very good photo of it close up. 

View attachment myring.jpg


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 28, 2008)

Vickie, that ring is so you, congrats to you both....and to all the other rings, lovely....


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 18, 2008)

My original engagement ring was three different colored amber stones on a sterling silver band, and in February one of the ambers fell off. Because it was amber composite no jeweler wanted to re-attach it because heat would melt it. I could have glued it, I guess..but Steve was afraid that if I whacked the ring again the stone would fall off for good and we wouldn't be able to find it. That being said, two months after our wedding I have a new engagement ring!! It's PERFECT!! It's an aquamarine on a sterling silver band. I LOVE IT!! And it didn't hurt that it was wrapped up in a light blue box with a pretty white satin bow. :smitten: Gotta say, there's something about Tiffany's that makes it a little bit more special lol


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 18, 2008)

Very pretty! I have always loved aquamarines. I can relate too I am on my 3rd engagement ring because I kept losing stones too, so now I wear a Claddagh ring for my engagement ring 
I love it and I'm Irish so its extra meaningful and special to me. I love your ring congratulations.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 20, 2008)

Because I want to, dammit.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 20, 2008)

The bump was a good idea...

Here is the ending result with my rings!

Joe's grandma's diamond in the engagement ring and the wedding band we picked out together. 

View attachment Photo 57.jpg


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh wow - sooo pretty, Jeep!


----------



## Friday (Nov 21, 2008)

Very pretty, and the sentimental part makes it so special.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 16, 2009)

My ring.

I wanted Rob's birthstone which is aquamarine


----------



## toni (Nov 16, 2009)

Beautiful! LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE the aquamarine emerald cut. I adore it more than a diamond. Great choice and props for going the non traditional route.

Congrats!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 16, 2009)

toni said:


> Beautiful! LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE the aquamarine emerald cut. I adore it more than a diamond. Great choice and props for going the non traditional route.
> 
> Congrats!



Thank you Toni


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Beautiful ring, Misty! I love the stone choice too.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Nov 16, 2009)

Since this thread includes other jewelry.... I figure I can post the ring I got to replace my engagement ring and wedding band. It's not as clean 2 years on as it was when this was taken, but I adore it. It's a forget-me-not, which is my favorite flower. 

View attachment DSC00952 resized.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 16, 2009)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Beautiful ring, Misty! I love the stone choice too.



Thank you Laura!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 16, 2009)

Sweet Tooth said:


> Since this thread includes other jewelry.... I figure I can post the ring I got to replace my engagement ring and wedding band. It's not as clean 2 years on as it was when this was taken, but I adore it. It's a forget-me-not, which is my favorite flower.



That's really pretty!


----------



## Sugar (Nov 17, 2009)

Misty, I love that you went with aqua marine. 

This is the promise ring Mike bought me for my birthday.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 17, 2009)

That is really pretty and thank you


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 17, 2009)

Awww, Misty, that's gorgeous!  I was just wondering when someone was going to bump this thread around here.  Very, very pretty. :happy:

Sarah, I already told you this, but that promise ring is so adorable. :happy:

Kris, I don't think I noticed that, if I've seen you wearing it. I love it. Just beautiful. :happy:


----------



## Emma (Nov 17, 2009)

I dont have a pic of my rings but I've got a white gold, pink saffine and diamond engagement ring and a silver and pink diamond wedding ring. God knows where they are though lol


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Nov 19, 2009)

Sandie S-R said:


> Here's mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-Darn it Sandie, I cannot see the picture...would love to see your ring.


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Nov 19, 2009)

NoraBadora said:


> I don't have an engagement ring (yet) but I have something close! A promise ring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-WOW, are you ever LUCKY. So beautiful...WOW. I love pink and hearts so that is right up my alley too. Any chance that we could please also see the matching earrings and matching necklace as well? Lovely ring! Your guy was awesome to get you such things!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 11, 2011)

Bumping this for Deacone.


----------



## Deacone (Nov 17, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Bumping this for Deacone.




Thank you my dear!

Ring finally arrived today


----------



## Tad (Nov 17, 2011)

Deacone said:


> Ring finally arrived today



Purty! 

(and by the way, you have great hands for modelling a ring!)


----------



## Deacone (Nov 17, 2011)

Tad said:


> Purty!
> 
> (and by the way, you have great hands for modelling a ring!)



Why thank you


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 17, 2011)

Deacone said:


> Thank you my dear!
> 
> Ring finally arrived today



Gorgeous!


----------



## bbwjessiestroxxx (Nov 20, 2011)

Aliena said:


> I tried to take a picture of mine, with the camera phone and digi-cam. It was useless; fuzzy and non-detailed. I have a crappy digi-cam.
> I have the past-present-future engagement ring that first became popular when Mike and I got married. The band is a anniversary style ring. (where the diamonds go half way around)
> All together it's a 1/2K.
> We got it at Kays Jewelry. To this day, we sing the Kay jingle, especially around Christmas time, because that's when he got it for me. :wubu:
> ...



I love Kays too that is where we got my ring set for our Oct 30th 2011 wedding. We decided after 10 yrs together to tie the knot. its a 14 kt yellow gold princess cut solitaire with a what they call a jacket in 14 kt yellow gold with .30 ct rounds and baguetts on each side 2 piece ring set color and clarity are H with an SI.


----------



## MissAshley (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 10, 2014)

Bumping this for supersoup!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 10, 2014)

Herp derp! Just realized I never posted my own. :doh: This is combination engagement/wedding band, and it originally belonged to Andrew's grandmother. Just so happened that she wore the same size ring I do. 

View attachment engagement-weddingring_smaller.jpg


Anyone else newly engaged/married and have rings to show off? 

P.S. I am a terrible ring photographer.


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 10, 2014)

Wow Ginny that is gorgeous! What a really special thing too to be given Andrew's Grand Mother's ring.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 10, 2014)

The engagement ring I got my fiancée 

View attachment ring1.jpg


----------



## Tad (Apr 10, 2014)

KHayes666 said:


> The engagement ring I got my fiancée



Can't rep you just yet, so I'll say it here: Nicely done :bow:


----------



## supersoup (Apr 10, 2014)

Very lovely rings! I like that he was able to share a family piece with you Ginny, that's very special.

Terrible photo, and please pardon my dry hands, I wash my hands a hundred times a day.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 10, 2014)

Oh, soupy, that is GORGEOUS.  If I had picked a ring for myself that's pretty much exactly what I would have picked. Love it! It's perfect!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 10, 2014)

sugar and spice said:


> Wow Ginny that is gorgeous! What a really special thing too to be given Andrew's Grand Mother's ring.



Thanks! Yes, it was very sweet and very kind of his family.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 10, 2014)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Oh, soupy, that is GORGEOUS.  If I had picked a ring for myself that's pretty much exactly what I would have picked. Love it! It's perfect!



Thanks! He asked some of the folks closest to me for help picking it out, so it means even more, knowing it was a crowd sourced effort!


----------



## Tad (Apr 11, 2014)

Stunning ring, Soup!


----------

